# Are there local divorce support groups?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Do most towns have support groups for people going through divorce? What are they like? What is the difference between a support group and counseling? I would like something where a group sits and discusses things. I'm not necessarily a people person, but being that we would all have the same thing in common, I think I would like it. I think it would just be nice to have similar people to talk to in some kind of structured setting.


----------



## Endnote (Aug 15, 2010)

DivorceCare: Divorce Recovery Support Groups

Not sure where you're from but this was recommended to me by my therapist. If you have health insurance you can also look for a local family therapist and see if you can have some of the expenses covered. I've been going for about 3 months to a family therapist by myself and it has helped. Though I have yet to go to a support group meeting, I'm sure it's just as beneficial as professional therapy. The primary difference is obviously a one on one session with a qualified professional who can offer a more objective perspective vs a group setting with multiple others who are going through the similar emotions and can offer more subjective perspectives. Good luck.


----------

